# Freistellen in Photoshop CC



## 3dtutor (7. Dezember 2019)

ich habe mir überlegt, was ich als nächstes interessantes behandeln könnte und habe mich mal mit Auswahlwerkzeugen befasst.
Hoffe es hilft weiter. Freue mich hier auch über eure Kritik und eure Anmerkungen


----------

